# Tool rack on top of the lathe.



## GoceKU (Jul 17, 2017)

Space in the shop is getting smaller and smaller with every tool i'm buying, i have this big empty almost flat space on top of the lathe circled in red, i like to make some type of storage shelf rack type for storing cutters, drills, measurement tools, chuck keys, any ideas, design, pictures are much appreciated, the first level is easy to access but i like to utilise more of the vertical space, i'm thinking sliding down shelves or flip down compartments.


----------



## DaveInMi (Jul 17, 2017)

I have vertical posts coming up from the back of the lathe.  Those verticals support a panel and shelf on the Atlas lathe side.  Since I have lathes back to back, the Grizzley has a sloped shelf above it also.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 The sloped shelf, barely visible in the picture, sticks out far enough to not be a reaching over hazard.


----------



## master of none (Jul 17, 2017)

I share the same problem but as I'm sure you know that you could possible get your shirt or something caught in your work when 
reaching for something and then disaster ,Rick
sorry for this post I totally missed the point of this post please disregard.


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 17, 2017)

These are some pics of one of my lathes before we loaded her a couple years ago (no I didn't buy the DRO ).
Conveniently they had already attached the 1/4inch hot rolled shelves with a skip weld edge on the back.
Everything is attached via the preexisting socket head cap screws with a spacer.
It'd be really easy to build "up" from here.

Daryl
MN


----------



## GoceKU (Jul 18, 2017)

I actually made a tray, but don't like it, too much unused space and it's probably hard to tell in the pictures this lathe is high of the ground, the top is at shoulder height.


----------



## pineyfolks (Jul 18, 2017)

Daryl, I really like the tailstock tray. I've been wanting to do something like that on my lathe. Not big enough to become a catch-all but big enough for the tooling you're using for a job.


----------



## GoceKU (Jul 18, 2017)

This is the tray i made on this picture is not finished, i made feet that slot in the 4 allen head bolts in the lathe cover, i was thinking this may be a good place to store my micrometers and dial indicators if i make a better bigger shelf, easy to reach and close by, as for the tailstock, i've glued couple of strong magnets on couple of oil cans and i store them there, easy to access and i'm limited by the quick lock handle at the back, so and inch won't make much of a difference.


----------



## GoceKU (Jul 21, 2017)

I've made those tool holder racks and this bench grinder stand, it's all bolted to the wall, and i plan to build one more rack for morse taper tools, the racks utilize space to the max, hope someone like them and copy them.


----------



## benmychree (Jul 21, 2017)

Here is a rack that I made; it is mounted on a cabinet that I built that sits in front of the lathe, facing it, so I can take a load off my feet, propping up against it.  The angular cross pieces were press formed to fit the holders.  There is a similar rail on the backside for "overflow" of less used tools; these are Aloris CA size tools for my 19" Regal LeBlond lathe.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 22, 2017)

I was going to suggest three 4" thick shelves hinged to each other and a rod hung and eye bolts to slide the shelves back and forth from the wall or ceiling. They could close like a book with a latch . I'd bet 4 units would fit easily in the corner to the window or behind the lathe.


----------



## GoceKU (Jul 22, 2017)

Silverbullet, that's a good idea, the ceiling isn't that high, i'll take couple measurements to see if i could reach to utilize it all.


----------



## Bamban (Jul 23, 2017)

I do not use the top of the headstock to store tool holders, the wood tray mounted on top back splash serves me well.


----------



## kvt (Jul 23, 2017)

Thought about the moving back splash with a tool rack on it,  Gut then figured out the width the feet had to be to keep it stable and  do not have the space,   Guess I will have to do with solid backsplash.   Just have to figure better way to hole the tools. on it.   something like Bamban has allows for holding all kinds of stuff not just tool holders.


----------



## BGHansen (Jul 23, 2017)

Here's how I did my Grizzly G0709 14x40.  The tool holders slip over 1/8" aluminum pieces that are screwed to unistrut which is bolted to the back splash.  There's a rack at the tail stock end with holes for tail stock hardware, chuck key, allen wrenches, screwdrivers, etc.  Also leave a Harbor Freight magnetic tray on the bed for center drills, tail stock chuck key when is use, etc.

The red cart is from Harbor Freight and has a 5-C collet rack mounted to the lid.  Drawers hold extra inserts, measuring tools, lathe accessories (spiders, dogs, etc.), etc..  I like the set up, grab and go on the 35+ tool holders on the rack.

Bruce


----------



## GoceKU (Jul 23, 2017)

Those are pretty good storage setups, i especially like Bruce's setup everything is close to hand, but that won't work for me, my lathe has no back splash pan, and my lathe is much higher and wider, i only reach 3/4 way across, cool to see others tool storage solutions.


----------

